
​HPE hasn't abandoned OpenStack, releases Helion OpenStack 5.0 - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/hpe-hasnt-abandoned-openstack-releases-hpe-helion-openstack-5-0/
======
mechealg
I find the article to be interesting from beginning to end. It was very
informative but yet I applaud HPE for adjusting their take on the cloud
industry by partnering with SUSE and reinventing themselves with this new
OpenStack 5.0 that will be releasing soon.

